# Salt Creek Pumilio dead



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

I've had a my pair of salt creek pumilio for about 3 months now. They were wild caught through strictly reptiles, they were put in quarantine for about a month and a half and tested for parasites. They pair has laid eggs already. The last day or 2 the female has been sitting inside a film canister, almost not moving. Today I woke up and she was upsides down in the cannister not moving and looks almost a little bloated? I'm not sure if it'd have any effect on them but the temperature some how dropped to 65 degrees in the room they were in but the male still looks perfectly healthy as well as the 14 other frogs in the room. If anyone has any clue what may have happened or what I should do that'd be great. Here's a picture of the frog.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

First thought with a temperature drop would be chytrid... but it doesnt visually look like the gray-ish appearance that would normally present. Either way, were the frogs tested for Bd?


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

carola1155 said:


> First thought with a temperature drop would be chytrid... but it doesnt visually look like the gray-ish appearance that would normally present. Either way, were the frogs tested for Bd?


I don't believe they were tested, the temperatures dropped to 67 before, but not 65, the house stays at 70 but for some reason that room got kind of low. And like you said. The appearance doesn't look grayish like you said.


----------

